
A Reddit-like forum helped Taiwan prepare early for Covid-19 - jseliger
https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3080309/how-reddit-forum-helped-taiwan-prepare-early-covid-19
======
4cao
Slight OT: PTT is an oldschool BBS. It's terminal-based (although there are
ways to browse it via HTTP, [1] not just Telnet). I find it baffling someone
could describe it as "Reddit-like."

1\. [https://www.ptt.cc/bbs/index.html](https://www.ptt.cc/bbs/index.html)

